# Opinions on baitcast reel...



## SMDave (Oct 7, 2007)

I have narrowed it down to this: Daiwa Black Widow II, Daiwa Advantage Supertuned, Okuma VSystem (I know a lot of you either don't like Okuma's, but I have about 5 of them and they are GREAT!), or a Shimano Citica. I am leaning towards the TD-A supertuned or Okuma VSystem. This may take a year or more to get this reel, I am currently saving 400 bucks, and am only at 100 right now...


----------



## SMDave (Oct 7, 2007)

Actually the TD-A ST is too expensive. Maybe the Daiwa Exceler or Daiwa Megaforce? Both are less than 70. For a rod I am definitley going Airrus Co-Matrix 457. The total (with the Okuma VS) would be 230. The rod will be bought by my parents and the reel by me (when I have already saved up)


----------



## Nickk (Oct 7, 2007)

get a good stick, since you're trading for a new reel :lol: 

I have a couple Shimano Crucials and for the $$ they're awesome, great sensitivity and super light. I'm going to pick up another next week! I would say they're on par with the St. Croix Avid for about 2/3 the $$



*whoops, wrong thread. I meant to post this in the rod/reel thread.


----------



## xmytruck (Oct 8, 2007)

I love my diawa advantage I got for 54 bucks, it is a little bigger than my Abu revo but it still palm nicely. Diawa just came out with a new reel in my opinion it is the advantage just under a new name tierra. I am also looking for a new reel but I think I am going to get the abu revo sx because it has a smaller profile.

https://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=232


----------



## sporty (Nov 7, 2007)

I reallylike my 7.1 Zillion. Very lite,smooth, fish all day. Great for top water action. Gets them in fast.
However not great for casting light jigs.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 7, 2007)

I got the magaforce coming to me, its been backordered for a week but i think itll be worth it. $60 bucks for a 7.1:1 reel with a twitching bar is a heack of a deal


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm a Citica fan. I have the older and newer model citicas and they serve me well. The new model is pretty bulky but it's smooth and casts well. They're a good buy for $120 IMHO.

I'm an adamant supporter of left-hand retrieve reels 8)


----------



## little anth (Nov 7, 2007)

i would get the citica


----------



## WVfishing (Nov 7, 2007)

I have a okuma vsystem 30 in spinning and love it, I dont no anything about the baitcasting. If the parents are buying the rod go with g-loomis. I have switched all my rods over to g-loomis and love them, they are worth the extra money period.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey WV - have you had any problems with the rods breaking. Several people that I fish with have had their G-Loomis rods snap for no apparent reason. Each time G-Loomis sent them a new rod, but it was really weird to see those nice rods break in strange places and for no apparent reason. 

Watched my friend cast his brand new, never used G-Loomis this summer and on the third cast the rod broke in half with a loud crack.

I am sticking with my St. Croix


----------



## little anth (Nov 8, 2007)

esquired said:


> I am sticking with my St. Croix



i dont blame you i would take st. croix over g loomis any day. 
unless you are buying me one i dont care :wink:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 8, 2007)

little anth said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > I am sticking with my St. Croix
> ...



Well of course - I will gladly accept any G-Loomis,


----------



## WVfishing (Nov 8, 2007)

I have broke two of my g loomis rods one on a hookset and I dropped one off the boat at the dock. There is a local loomis dealer and its over the counter replacement no questions asked.


----------

